# ATMEL mikrokontrolleri >  Atmega128 DEV board - kāds negrib samesties?

## Delfins

Ir tāds štrunts. kāds negrib samesties? man nevajag 4 plates, bet tad bus izdevigak.
Forsi ir tas, ka ir pieejami visi PIN-i un ir kur smuki uzlodet kvarcu/kondikus un barošanu - lai tas neizskatās tjap-ļap...



http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/4-X-ATMEGA128-PCB ... 1|294%3A50

----------


## Delfins

nu, nevajag nevienam?  ::

----------


## M_J

Uz vienu piesakos.

----------


## Delfins

nu tad vajag vēl vienu atrast, kas pieteiksies  :: 
zinu, ka reti kuram vajadzēs, bet imho tīri mācībām un test-projektiem/kodam gan noderēs.

----------


## Velko

Ok, es ar' piesakos. Gan jau "saimniecībā noderēs".

----------


## Delfins

Ok, pasūtu (tobiš vispirms izsolē piedalos)

----------


## kabis

Ja vēl ir iespējams, es ari uz 1 piesakos.

----------


## Delfins

tad ok, katram pa 1 par pašizmaksu.

----------


## Delfins

ir pasūtīts. drīz būs ceļā.

----------


## Delfins

PLATES ir klāt, piesakieties  :: 

[attachment=0:26rl9nuo]plates_atmega128.jpg[/attachment:26rl9nuo]

----------


## Delfins

Uzlodēju visas detaļas - smuki!!  :: 

Blogs: http://blog.delfins.id.lv/2009/07/30/at ... opment-pc/

----------


## osscar

Izskatās jau glīti, bet es ar savu lāča ķepu  šitādus knibuļus nealkstu lodēt- tur jau vajag baigo lēcu un taisnas rokas    ::   ::

----------


## Delfins

Nekas dižs 40W biezais netīrais gals un trīcošas rokas.
Visu izglābj poļu lodešanas pasta - ar pirkstu uzsmērēju pa PCB, uzliec mikreni un lodāmuram mazliet pieskaroties lodalva pati burtiski "aizpeld" pie kājiņas un SMD celiņa  ::    man patika lodēt, lai ari rokas stipri trīc  ::

----------


## jeecha

Nekaada rakjeshzinaatne jau virsmasmontaazhas detalju lodeeshana nav. SOIC un TQFP/1.27mm chipu lodeeshanai nav nekaadas burvja speejas un apriikojums nepiecieshams. Siikaakiem kaaju intervaaliem (SSOP, TSSOP, PQFP ar kaaju intervaaliem 0.5/0.65/0.8mm) ar nekas paardabisks nav vajadziigs, tiesa labi noderees shkjidrie kushnji lai lodeeshanas laikaa alva labi tek un peec tam vieglaak notiriit nekaa kanofoliju, kaa arii smalka vara izlodeeshanas lenta ar ko novaakt alvas tiltinjus starp kaajaam ja taadi ir radushies, un arii lampa ar lupu noderees jo ar neapbrunjotu aci izpeetiit cik kvalitatiivi ir pielodeets TQFP/144 ar 0.5mm kaaju intervaalu ir visnotalj nogurdinoshi  :: 

Patiesiibaa esmu diezgan paarliecinaats ka plati ar virsmas montaazhas detaljaam pat ir aatraak salodeet nekaa ar analogjiskaam "through hole" detaljaam. Papildus labums - platees nav jaaurbj kaudzeem caurumu, plates var uztaisiit krietni kompaktaakas.

----------


## Delfins

kompaktākas, ja nav sarežgīta loģika un detaū skaits. Ja ir visādi bus-i (līnijas), tad ģemorojs ar `via`... bet nu tās plates jau jāpasūta. Rakešzinātne toč nav  ::

----------


## Delfins

Tiko salodēju un veiksmīgi saslēdzos. Viss oki doki.
Ja kādi vēl 4 sametīsies, tad varēs vēl pasūtīt. Ma nte jau viens interesējās.

----------


## ansius

varētu pieteikties, cik tev viens gab. sanāca beigās ls?

----------


## Delfins

2.50 uz galvu (ar piegadi+komisiju), ja vinne izsoli uz min cenu.
ja suta vairakas, laikam bus letak, neesmu rekinajis, tik daudz plates man nav vakadzigs un risket tagad ar pasutijumu negribas. pasam vajag naudu.

----------


## ansius

Ok vienu plati njemshu kad sutiisi.

----------


## Vikings

Es ar es ar piesakos uz vienu.

----------


## Delfins

ok, es jau pasutiju (vinneju izsoli).
1 plate vel lieka.

diemzel nevaresu piegadat ta ka soreiz, jo beidzas atvalinajums, tapec pec ~2..3week piesakieties (Agenskalns vai Plavnieki)

----------


## Colibris

Tad es arii uz vienu piesakos.

----------


## Delfins

tevi jau pirmo ieskaitiju:
Colibris, Vikings, Ansius

----------


## Delfins

Plates ir klāt.. piesakieties:

Mežciems - darba laikā no 9:00..10:00 līdz  20:00
Pļavnieki - pēc 20:00

----------


## ansius

A centrā nemēdz ieklīst? kaut kā stulbi man no Ogres ar sabiedrisko uz Mažciemu / Pļavniekiem kratīties.

----------


## Delfins

6d-7d man bus  24h velo-sacensibas pie ikskiles.. varbut tas tev ko palidzes...
bet bus mani jagaida un jaker pie finisa taisnes, lai varetu sarunat  :: 

pa centru tagad nesanaks vazaties, jo darba mainiju ofisu.
karoč pm... meklēsim risinajumu

----------


## Delfins

Nu kur palika PCB gribētāji?  :: 
3 plates pieejamas

----------


## Colibris

> Nu kur palika PCB gribētāji? 
> 3 plates pieejamas


 Vot nebiji pagaajusho piektdien darbaa, pasha mineetajaa darbalaikaa - liidz 20. Tagad uz Riigu braukshu ne aatraak kaa peec paaris nedeeljaam.   ::

----------


## Delfins

atrod kādu kas brauc pie tevis (laukos/pilseta/whatever)

Laiki mainijas.. tagad mazliet mazak darba, lidz 18:00 maksimums esmu (mežciemā)

----------


## ansius

pagrūti tevi dabūt rokā jo neesmu rīga, a pa brīvdienām pats netiku uz ikšķili  ::  tev nav pasta nodaļa tuvumā, būtu ar mieru i samaksāt pasta izdevumus. (tas pats vien sanāk, piem vilciens rīga turp atpakaļ = 2.30 + sabiedriskais 1Ls). ko saki?

ja esi ar mieru pm kontu un cik kopā sanāk ar pastu?

----------


## Delfins

nu par snikersiem un bananiem rit varu kaut kur 40km robežās treninā nolūkā izbraukt (lidz Ogrei piem. vai ka savadak)

----------


## Vikings

Nu, piemēram, es 1dien vai 2dien dabonu naudu un savācu plates un tā kā ikdienā braukāju uz Ogri, tad principā arī priekš ansius varu tās piegādāt tuvāk...

----------


## ansius

o, mans ir par. kaa tev vinking naudu ļoti gribi pirms vai arī pēc tam tiekoties ir ok? ja esi ar mieru padod zinju PM

----------


## Delfins

nu tie takš sīkumi  :: 
2.50 tikai.. nav jau nekādi 50.. 100Ls...

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Kadu pastu tu izmantoji un cik maksaja?
Beefs

----------


## Vikings

Nu tad ja viss paliek pa vecam tad es rītvakar no Delfīna savākšu plates un attiecīgi parīt Ansius pa dienu tās var saņemt Ogrē ar pēcapmaksu.  ::

----------


## Delfins

Nu tā, Vikings savāca.
Vēl 2 plates palika.

----------


## kabis

Ja nu galīgi neviens tās plates neņem, tad es varētu 1 savākt, lai stāv rezervē. Darījums varētu notikt kkad nākošnedēļ Rīgā.

P.S. Varbūt kāds ir meklējis līdzīga tipa plati priekš ATMEGA1280 vai ATMEGA2560 (tas ir simtkājis ar daudz fīčām) ?

----------


## Delfins

nu tas ir specifisks čips, šaubos, ka šim būs dev-boards...
viānm jau tik "pieaug" portus skaits... uberfīčas nekādas nav klāt.

ja vajag kaut ko baig apjomīgu darīt - tad arm jāņem... ja vajag uz bačām - tūlit bus pieejami xmega (ar picopower), kuram visadi jauni interfeisi/ficas

nu plate viena pieejama, vel viens pieteicas PM..  ta ka ja jus abi panjemsiet, bus ok.

----------


## kabis

OK, paņemšu to 1 atmega128 plati, kā jau teicu iepriekš, ātrāk par nākošo nedēļu nesanāks.

P.S. ATMEGA1280 man patīk daudz hardwarisko PWM kanālu. Par citiem vēl neesmu sīkāk skatījies, būs jāiečeko...

----------


## Delfins

nu ja tev vajag DAUDZ PWM tad jā....  :: 

Ok, visas plates ir norezervētas. Atjaunošu topiku, ja kāds atteiksies.

----------


## Delfins

hitMav pagaidām norezervējis pēdējo... tā kā noliktava tukša.

----------

